# beretta 92 fs



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

i just joined so i'm new at this but, my questions is - i have fired about 400 rds. through my new 92 fs and when taking it a part- on the slide we're it slides on the receiver it's starting to have marks on it where the paint appears to be shaving away. is this a breaking in process or a flaw. all in all it's still performs well with no jams.
thank you
p.s. the 400 rds shot through it has been over a 10 month period


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

A pic would help us, but generally speaking if it is where metal is moving against metal there will be normal wear and it should not be a problem.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wear Marks*

Keep in mind that the frame is aluminum. A softer metal than the slide. You should see a little wear with dissimilar metals in close contact. My 96 has 6,800 rounds through it and the wear marks are very light. I use Machine Gunners Lube from Sprinco.com on all my handguns. It is a moly based lube and is formulated to stay where applied a little better than a light Outer's type oil. I try not to have a lot of lube on my weapons, especially those I shoot IDPA with as you get in or on the dirt in several stages and kick up a good deal of dust. I don't want anything that will attract wear inducing particles and hold them in critical areas.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I don't know how old my 92FS is, I'm guessing 2000-2001 model year, ex-police gun so who knows how many rounds have been through it. The coating on the slide looks like it has flaked off a little, mostly where it contacts the frame. Seems to be more wear showing on the barrel than anywhere else.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> Keep in mind that the frame is aluminum. A softer metal than the slide. You should see a little wear with dissimilar metals in close contact. My 96 has 6,800 rounds through it and the wear marks are very light. I use Machine Gunners Lube from Sprinco.com on all my handguns. It is a moly based lube and is formulated to stay where applied a little better than a light Outer's type oil. I try not to have a lot of lube on my weapons, especially those I shoot IDPA with as you get in or on the dirt in several stages and kick up a good deal of dust. I don't want anything that will attract wear inducing particles and hold them in critical areas.


so i should keep an eye on the frame for the most wear?


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

mtlmgc said:


> I don't know how old my 92FS is, I'm guessing 2000-2001 model year, ex-police gun so who knows how many rounds have been through it. The coating on the slide looks like it has flaked off a little, mostly where it contacts the frame. Seems to be more wear showing on the barrel than anywhere else.


that's what i have is a little flaking on the slide and the barrel is starting to so signs of wear.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's my 92 after 1200+ rounds of mainly WWB.



Most of the "_wear_" issues are centered around the underside of the slide towards the rear w/finish pealing parts getting shiny edges, and lots of barrel scuffing on the upper front. I too was concerned, but folks in numerous forums assured me it's NORMAL.

I'd check out : www.berettaforum.com It's a decent forum w/ good members with lots of good info on all sorts of Beretta stuff

Keep it clean & maintained.

I don't sweat it. I just shoot it.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I don't think it's anything to be concerned with, any machine has wear points or break-in, considering the age of mine and the fact it was a service gun, the wear is pretty minimal. All in all, everything I've read about them including the well used M-9's in the military, they are about as durable a gun as you can get.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wear marks*

Generally inspect the total weapon for any sign of deterioration. From the frame rails, locking block and recesses, slide at juncture with the area with the chamber face, basically all over. Remember you are trusting your life to this tool and it is only as good as it's maintenance. Don't worry too much over polishing marks on the rails or the underside of the slide, remember it also cocks the hammer when in a recoil operation, hammer's steel as well. I serously doubt that you will face any problem with the 92. Keep in mind that documented slide fractures occur around 50,000 rounds. At even .28 per round that is the equivalent to $14,485.00 of ammunition in a 96 in .40 S&W and $9,784.00 in 9x19mm. Takes a long time to shoot that much and a lot of paychecks. If you feel that you have a wear issue, go to a competant smith and have it checked out. If you were in the North Georgia area I could name a very good one. If not, David Olhasso is a Beretta wizard. Peace of mind is the most expensive commodity on the planet and worth every penny or drop of sweat/blood. Enjoy you Beretta!


----------

